
A Guide to Learning Artificial Intelligence in Two Weeks - jlee124
https://medium.com/@jessicamleee/a-guide-to-learning-artificial-intelligence-in-two-weeks-1057882ccb1c
======
jlee124
I completed 5 two week sprints on a variety of technical and non-technical
topics. This is the second post in a series centered around the topic of
learning about AI.

~~~
equalunique
Ooh neat. How to stay updated on this ongoing series?

~~~
jlee124
I'll be publishing the rest over the next few weeks on Medium:
[https://medium.com/@jessicamleee](https://medium.com/@jessicamleee)

